# Terribilis Concern (pic)



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

One of my terribilis around 10-11 months of age tries to call sometimes when i play the audio file of a terribilis calling, so im almost positive its a male. My concern is the throat sack sometimes, not all the time, but when im watching them ill notice that on him the throat sak hangs down significantly further than the other tank mates is this common? Do males usually have a larger throat sack for the terribilis species? Here is a pic tell me what u think


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Very interesting but sorry I can't give any insight on it. I have seen a tricolor do this before also.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah its kinda weird, its not always as extreme as the picture, like right now he looks normal...it has a lillte sack right now


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

bump.... any experienced terribilis froggers feel free to reply, thanks
-Troy


----------



## chacuin (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello, i'm new in the forum. i'm spanish and this is a pics of one terribilis male, i have got two male more but they haven't got this sack.
sorry for my english.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ok now we can talk thru here instead of youtube.... so, you have a male that looks like this as well obviously from the photo, but your other two males dont have this enlarged throat sack?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

it may be just retaining air so he is ready to call when ever. does it stay like this when he is feeding, does this particular male call allot for long periods.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

no it is rarely like this, mostly in the morning and sometimes late in the evening, and no it does not seem to call for long periods of time, maybe 4 seconds at a time, he is only 11 months old as well here is what he looked like about 30 seconds ago


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would say its normal if hes still a little young he may just be feeling out his ability to call, like stretching his throat. that last pic locked normal and the first he is sort of in a calling posture. I'm by no means a vet but i would say no cause for alarm.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I would also like to add that the tricolor I was talking about was around 1 year old when that was happening. Now that he's older he doesn't do it anymore. I think sounddrive might have hit it with his assumption. Maybe it's just normal or at least not something to be alarmed about??


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

My males used to do that when they first started calling too. Nothing to worry about..


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Its normal... My male will blow up his throat when he has been calling or is thinking about calling. Sometimes he will spend an hour or two like that. It always goes back to normal afterward though.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ok i figured that it was no major problem i was just a bit concerned, but thanks every1 for your inputs.. 
-Troy


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

puffing the throat is perfectly normal behavior for males. Nothing to worry about as long as it's not like that all the time.

Fantastic looking frog by the way!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks...


----------

